# Nosler E-Tip Performance Report



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This is for all the other hopeless handloading ballistic nerds like me out there who get all giddy when they are able to dig a bloody bullet out of a dead animal. 

I've been shooting the Nosler 100gr E-tip in my .25-06 AI for several years. I originally had the scope built around the 100gr Ballistic Tip by Premier Reticles. The gun and load shot great but the performance of the Ballistic Tip at 3400fps was less than stellar on big game. When the E-tip came out with very similar shape and BC, I was able to change over and match the scope perfectly. Since that time my wife, kids, friends, and myself have shot 20 big game animals with this rifle/load combo including antelope, whitetail deer, mule deer, and blacktail deer. The first 19 animals were killed cleanly with the bullet passing completely through. This year, my oldest daughter slammed the little E-tip into the onside shoulder of a big-bodied broadside mule deer buck. He took a few wobbly steps and fell over for good. While skinning the buck we discovered the perfectly mushroomed bullet under the hide just in front of the shoulder on the off-side. It performed very similar to the Barnes that I have recovered in the past and weighed 98.9/100 grains. 

In my experience, the E-tip bullets build pressure faster than their Ballistic Tip cousins but once velocities are matched, flight performance is very similar.-------SS


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep. That's excellent performance. I love pics like that.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

That is AWESOME. I was looking at the E-Tip in a few different diameters, this might've just convinced me enough!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice report. So how do you think that would perform in a 257 Roberts? 

..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packout said:


> Nice report. So how do you think that would perform in a 257 Roberts?
> 
> ..


I think they would work great in the 257 Bob at any reasonable range. Really good bullets make little calibers into big killers. The main thing to remember with monolithic bullets is to use light-for-caliber bullets and launch them as fast as possible to ensure that they open up as designed.

I shoot the 115 Partition in mine.

257 Roberts.......how cool is that?!--------SS


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've always shot the 115 gr Nosler Partitions in Fed Premium, because I don't reload. Wondered how the lighter bullet would do ballistics wise too. I'll have to look into it more. The Bob is a fun cartridge for sure. 

..


----------

